# ANother SNAFU



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Will try to keep short.

Several weeks ago both DVR's (Family Room and Bedroom) stopped working with a 771A warning. D* Case Management sent D* contractor out. He "found" BR dvr "bad and replaced. Everything seemed to work.

Several days later, BR dvr gives 771A msg. Call D*, sent to Case management who sends another contractor out. He "finds" the problem in wiring to bedroom. Says it is old and new dvr is sensitive and needs more signal strength. He rewires the bedroom and everything works. He/we did n ot check the Whole House system though and...

several days later when I turn the bedroom tv/dvr on, it is not on network and will not fix itself. Can't view the other dvr from either dvr. D* sends me to Case Management who is now sending a contractor back on Saturday.

What a cluster. Case management says the they never told the 2nd contractor to check the Whole House system , that's why he didn't check it. They will tell the next guy to check everything. Since when is checking for "all" problems a special request. I guess if they repair the line coming into your house, unless told, they will not check the TV/dvr to see if it is working. If not told by Case Management they do nothing else. no troubleshooting. I love D*, they are clueless.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> Will try to keep short.
> 
> Several weeks ago both DVR's (Family Room and Bedroom) stopped working with a 771A warning. D* Case Management sent D* contractor out. He "found" BR dvr "bad and replaced. Everything seemed to work.
> 
> ...


If you have a WHDVR supported setup, in your situation, I don't think it would have been expected to check to see if it was still working. In your case, it seemed that there was an issue with signal strength to your receiver. If the tech rewired and the receiver was now working, I would have supposed that WHDVR would still be working as well.

When you say WHDVR is not working, what does the Whole Home menu under the Setup menu state? Is it showing as authoriized? Does it say that no network receivers are found?

Was the Network setup run on the new receiver?

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In fairness, it sounds like the person thought he found the problem and all tests passed, right?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fairness, it sounds like the person thought he found the problem and all tests passed, right?


yes, but why did the 2nd tech, realizing that the new wiring had affected the sensitivity of the dvr/signal, not check everything that could be effected I.e the network.



The Merg said:


> If you have a WHDVR supported setup, in your situation, I don't think it would have been expected to check to see now if it was still working. In your case, it seemed that there was an issue with signal strength to your receiver. If the tech rewired and the receiver was working, I would have supposed that WHDVR would still be working as well.
> 
> Well, I guess I'd consider you did an incomplete job. As example,wife took diamond ring in for sizing.They checked the entire rings condition and also found the'main stone was loose. You would have sized the ring and never checked for loose stones - in my estimation, a piss poor and incomplete job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Chances are you could probably get it working today if you put more infromation on your system in this thread.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Didn't want to have you fix it. I wanted D*" to whom I pay for a maintenance plan to fix it properly the first time, not the third.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> Didn't want to have you fix it. I wanted D*" to whom I pay for a maintenance plan to fix it properly the first time, not the third.


You don't want help, you just want to complain?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Roger that Sigma


----------



## Raidertank (Sep 29, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Impala1ss said:


> yes, but why did the 2nd tech, realizing that the new wiring had affected the sensitivity of the dvr/signal, not check everything that could be effected I.e the network.


Because your system seemed like it was working.

You really should avail yourself of the expertise on this board and tell us more of your problem. There is a chance it could be easily fixed by you. I realize you have the protection plan, but if it is a likely cause (your bedroom DVR isn't seeing your network), this problem could also happen after a power outage. It's like changing a tire. I have AAA, and they're changing most any tire in my future, but the last one I changed myself was on a busy Interstate interchange in Indianapolis. It's the kind of thing I should be able to do.

And you're welcome to come here just to complain. People do it all the time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*@Impala1ss:*

Run the Network Setup on the new receiver. You'll probably be up and running then.

- Merg


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Merg said:


> *@Impala1ss:*
> 
> Run the Network Setup on the new receiver. You'll probably be up and running then.
> 
> - Merg


He already made it clear that he really doesn't need it working he just wants a tech to come out and make it work because he can.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> He already made it clear that he really doesn't need it working he just wants a tech to come out and make it work because he can.


What an amazing comment. You must be proud of your ability to insult people. Why even answer a post if all you want to do is bash the poster?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> *@Impala1ss:*
> 
> Run the Network Setup on the new receiver. You'll probably be up and running then.
> 
> - Merg


Merg - I have run it several times. It gives me error message of something like "no coax connection" or something to do with coax (9). It's too late to go and wake wife while I get back on the TV.

I just went back to earlier post and said I didn't run network repair. I thought you asked if the tech ran it. No he didn't. Didn't even look to see if it was working or not.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Chances are you could probably get it working today if you put more infromation on your system in this thread.





sigma1914 said:


> You don't want help, you just want to complain?





spartanstew said:


> Roger that Sigma





Raidertank said:


> Indeed


Thanks for your sarcastic comments.

My original post(rant) was about having a problem that I could not fix. Called D* and they sent tech out. Each tech fixed a problem and created a new problem. I have had to take time (4 hour windows of waiting) out of my day three times to wait for someone who created new problems. Sorry if you little boys didn't like me complaining about D*. WE all don't live on this board like you.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It seems you also have a comprehension issue. 

You are the one that stated you didn't want help fixing it.

If being reminded of your own words insults you, perhaps you should choose them more wisely.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Impala1ss said:


> Thanks for your sarcastic comments.
> 
> My original post(rant) was about having a problem that I could not fix. Called D* and they sent tech out. Each tech fixed a problem and created a new problem. I have had to take time (4 hour windows of waiting) out of my day three times to wait for someone who created new problems. Sorry if you little boys didn't like me complaining about D*. WE all don't live on this board like you.


You seem to have more problems then a dead monkey on a rock.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> What an amazing comment. You must be proud of your ability to insult people. Why even answer a post if all you want to do is bash the poster?


I read your first post, right after you started this thread. 
I also noticed you had not asked for any information/help to resolve this.
You seem to just want to vent, which is fine, and why this is my first reply.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Impala1ss said:


> Didn't want to have you fix it. I wanted D*" to whom I pay for a maintenance plan to fix it properly the first time, not the third.


By this statement you have said that it working is not a priority. I understood that you wanted it fixed the first time. I also thought that having it fixed and not having to dedicate time to another tech visit may be beneficial to you. Your response told me otherwise.



Impala1ss said:


> What an amazing comment. You must be proud of your ability to insult people. Why even answer a post if all you want to do is bash the poster?


It wasn't insulting it was based on your response. You didn't want it fixed by someone other than a DIRECTV tech because you pay them and since time wasn't of the issue for you then you don't care if it's working.

I don't think anyone would want to have 3 visits if they could avoid it. I also think that a simple check of some menu options would have not made the 3rd trip necessary, both on the second tech being there and yourself.

If I took my car to a car wash and noticed that the person who dried it missed a spot I would have some options. I could remove the water spots myself, I could go back to the car wash and demand they do it, or I could ignore it. I know what option I would choose but I know that not everyone would do that either.

My comment was to remind people who enjoy helping others that you weren't interested in their help like you had already posted.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Impala1ss said:


> Will try to keep short.. . .


Read this and replies.

What receiver equipment do you have?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

OK. I'll try it again. The reason I didn't expect/want help because this was an electronic/signal/technician problem; not one that you can fix in a forum.

I listed the problems I was having with my system as an advisory to others who also have the Whole Home System, as well as to jab D*. * Merg *answered in a positive affirmative way, as did *Stuart Sweet*. Then the harpies joined in:

*Shades228* Chances are you could probably get it working today if you put more infromation on your system in this thread.

*sigma1914* You don't want help, you just want to complain?

*spartanstew* Roger that Sigma

*Raidertank* Indeed

*MysteryMan* You seem to have more problems then a dead monkey on a rock.

Are these the responses from those of you who are "helpers?" The original post was advisory for others , as well as a criticism of D*'s technical work force. Some of you can not tolerate any criticism of D* without bashing the poster. Thanks for your help. 

By the way, the 3rd. tech seems to have fixed the problem. I have a Hr 24-500 dvr. I suggested to the first two techs. that I hae a Deca box connected in line to the dvr. I told them that I had read that a separate Deca box shouldn't be necessary since the dvr has a deca built into it. The 1st. tech said it was no problem and left it connected; the 2nd tech said that was not the problem and left it connected. The 3rd tech said it was the entire problem. He removed it and said there was no way the other two shouldn't have found it and removed it, that he was going to look up the last tech and make sure he knows about deca boxes. Kind of like the guy that D* sent to install the new Whole Home System - he had never set one up before but had watched a short video D* provided. He was able to do the physical things (including putting the deca onto the HR24.) He was clueless as to how to set up the network, calling several people. I showed him how to go into Advanced setup, and then* I *put in all the numbers - Gateway, DNS, etc. etc. I got it working and he thanked me for showing him something he had never seen before.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually the techs dont need to know how to put in the gateway and dns etc. because all they should have to do is tell it to get it automatically. They should all know about DECA and Whole Home by now but I'm sure many of them are pretty green at it. I understand you not being happy, but lets face it, this thread has run its course, you've complained plenty, and anymore postings in this thread are beyond productive.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Actually the techs dont need to know how to put in the gateway and dns etc. because all they should have to do is tell it to get it automatically. They should all know about DECA and Whole Home by now but I'm sure many of them are pretty green at it. I understand you not being happy, but lets face it, this thread has run its course, you've complained plenty, and anymore postings in this thread are beyond productive.


Sorry if you don't like the posts but bullies, whether on the playground, or on forums such as these must be called out.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Apparently you didn't read post 16. It has nothing to do with anyone not liking criticism of D* (that's the comprehension part).

You've repeatedly claimed you don't want or expect help, but when others reiterate the same thing, you label them as harpies and not able to handle criticism. ?

Have you always had this much trouble with the English language, or is it a new phenomenon?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

so it could not have been fixed in a forum per you; but if you told us the second deca was there you would have been fixed in 5 minutes.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> so it could not have been fixed in a forum per you; but if you told us the second deca was there you would have been fixed in 5 minutes.


The second deca has been there for well over a year and everything worked fine with it. I figured the techs knew more than me. I brought it to the attention of the last two 2 techs and they told me it should be there. Why, therefore, would I ask someone on this thread? Two techs said this was not the problem. The third agreed that it should not be there.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I read your first post, right after you started this thread.
> I also noticed you had not asked for any information/help to resolve this.
> You seem to just want to vent, which is fine, and why this is my first reply.


Agree. Just wanted to vent, and list a whole home problem which may help others who are experiencing the same.

I am on a lot of specialized forums (like this one) in many different disciplines. No other forum has so many posters who feel their main job is to bash another poster so personally. In debating this type of response is forbidden - ad hominum attacks - and it should be on this forum/site. I will say, however, once attacked, I can carry on a spirited defense.

What I like is for someone to write and say they have a problem, and get called stupid, jerk, whiner, etc. The bullies who attack so many, it is not only me, and feel it their job to insult and harass other, should be banned form the forum.

The Moderators appear to condone such attacks. Want to see more attacking, from a lot of the same bullies, just see the Anticipation Thread. :grin:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Correct. The DECA needed to be there for the previous receiver, but as soon as you had it replaced with a 24 it became unneeded and in fact prevented MRV from working.

- Merg


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Impala1ss said:


> The second deca has been there for well over a year and everything worked fine with it. I figured the techs knew more than me. I brought it to the attention of the last two 2 techs and they told me it should be there. *Why, therefore, would I ask someone on this thread? *Two techs said this was not the problem. The third agreed that it should not be there.


one: to fix the issue. 
two: maybe some here are involved with training and qc on the installs?
three: maybe some here were involved with these setups before general public saw them ?

your choice to use the info available here or not.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Impala1ss said:


> Agree. Just wanted to vent, and list a whole home problem which may help others who are experiencing the same.
> 
> I am on a lot of specialized forums (like this one) in many different disciplines. No other forum has so many posters who feel their main job is to bash another poster so personally. In debating this type of response is forbidden - ad hominum attacks - and it should be on this forum/site. I will say, however, once attacked, I can carry on a spirited defense.
> 
> ...


After your original post people offered you good advice on trouble shooting your situation. You refused their help and have continued to whine about it for five days now. Your grievance is with DirecTV's customer service. I suggest you aim your displeasure at them. You may wind up with some freebies or a discount on your bill for all your troubles. Or you can continue to whine and take what comes your way.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> Agree. Just wanted to vent, and list a whole home problem which may help others who are experiencing the same.


Since this problem was from a couple of poorly trained installers, I'm not sure how many others would find this to be their problem too, as in the year that DECA has been out, this is the first time I've read about an installer doing this. I have no idea how this worked either as the 24s don't power a DECA, if one is connected. 
Not to defend any of "the bashers", but more than 9 out of 10 threads are about a problem and the poster is looking for help, so I can see why most replies were going this direction.
I also have had a run in with a poster who started a thread about his problem, but didn't want to take any steps to troubleshoot it. Two+ weeks of posting took way more time than it would have to find the problem and resolve it.
If someone's time is important, I don't understand why they wouldn't make the most of it to resolve a problem.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Correct. The DECA needed to be there for the previous receiver, but as soon as you had it replaced with a 24 it became unneeded and in fact prevented MRV from working.
> 
> - Merg


NO, sorry. The system continued to work for over 1 year after I got the HR24-500. The recent problem started a couple of weeks ago when I suddenly had the 771A error msg. on both tv's. Who knows why.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> one: to fix the issue.
> two: maybe some here are involved with training and qc on the installs?
> three: maybe some here were involved with these setups before general public saw them ?
> 
> your choice to use the info available here or not.


Agree completely. But, I didn't post here to fix issue, simply complain about D*'s awful technical repair network, and advise others of the description of a problem.

No way should the moderators allow people with anger management problems attack someone like this:

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Shades228 
Chances are you could probably get it working today if you put more infromation on your system in this thread.

Quote:
Originally Posted by sigma1914 
You don't want help, you just want to complain?

Quote:
Originally Posted by spartanstew 
Roger that Sigma

Quote:
Originally Posted by Raidertank Indeed

Quote:
Originally Posted by spartenstew.
Have you always had this much trouble with the English language, or is it a new phenomenon?

Thanks for your sarcastic comments.

My original post(rant) was about having a problem that I could not fix. Called D* and they sent tech out. Each tech fixed a problem and created a new problem. I have had to take time (4 hour windows of waiting) out of my day three times to wait for someone who created new problems. Sorry if you little boys didn't like me complaining about D*. WE all don't live on this board like you._

I simply can not conceive of people spending time on a forum just to bash others who do not meet the basher's standards of what can be said in posts. I do expect to be able to complain about poor service from D* without the hacks, fanboys, etc getting their panties in a wad. I posted a on-point post in the forum/thread where this particular issue (whole home) is discussed.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Since this problem was from a couple of poorly trained installers, I'm not sure how many others would find this to be their problem too, as in the year that DECA has been out, this is the first time I've read about an installer doing this. I have no idea how this worked either as the 24s don't power a DECA, if one is connected.
> Not to defend any of "the bashers", but more than 9 out of 10 threads are about a problem and the poster is looking for help, so I can see why most replies were going this direction.
> I also have had a run in with a poster who started a thread about his problem, but didn't want to take any steps to troubleshoot it. Two+ weeks of posting took way more time than it would have to find the problem and resolve it.
> If someone's time is important, I don't understand why they wouldn't make the most of it to resolve a problem.


Of course during my posts, I hadn't seen all the installers yet; it was a saga. Posters like you are always polite, informed and trying to help. I hope I don't think that I am *****in' about you, or the other helpful individuals- I am not. It's simply that I have no tolerance for bullies who hide behind their keyboards. I would bet you a lot of money, in person, they wouldn't say Sh!t if they had a mouthful.:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> Of course during my posts, I hadn't seen all the installers yet; it was a saga. Posters like you are always polite, informed and trying to help. *I hope I don't think* that I am *****in' about you, or the other helpful individuals- I am not. It's simply that I have no tolerance for bullies who hide behind their keyboards. I would bet you a lot of money, in person, they wouldn't say Sh!t if they had a mouthful.:lol:


Well I'm not sure what you're thinking... :lol:
Since you've got your problems resolved, it looks like, maybe it's time to put this thread to rest.

I know if DirecTV was perfect, I wouldn't have found this site for help.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think we are done here.


----------

